# Craigslist Inventory



## 40ford (Jul 9, 2018)

https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/d/vintage-bicycle-sale-in-keizer/6634504401.html
https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/d/rare-vintage-hiawatha-great/6635639198.html
https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/bik/d/rat-rod-hawthorne/6631087736.html
https://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/bik/d/vintage-antique-hiawatha-tank/6626467559.html
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/bik/d/vintage-c-higgins-50s-era/6614187982.html
https://capecod.craigslist.org/bik/d/antique-bicycle-shelby-rex/6607506048.html
https://southcoast.craigslist.org/bik/d/antique-1918-prewar-charles/6631319446.html
https://abilene.craigslist.org/bik/d/three-vintage-bicycles/6583048726.html
https://houston.craigslist.org/bik/d/vintage-antique-jc-higgins/6571348144.html
https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/d/vintage-1949-shelby-donald/6600329945.html
https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/bik/d/monark-super-chief-1942/6597933979.html
https://sanantonio.craigslist.org/bik/d/antique-1930-columbia-made/6603405854.html
https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/bik/d/elgin-bluebird-trade/6625471035.html
https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/d/pre-war-schwinn-majestic/6624320518.html
https://wenatchee.craigslist.org/bik/d/1953-schwinn-panther/6599607969.html
https://seattle.craigslist.org/sno/bik/d/100-yr-old-dayton-bicycle/6636987206.html
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/d/antique-bicycle-boyss/6629214757.html
https://madison.craigslist.org/bik/d/schwinn-tank-bike-balloon-tire/6600516090.html
https://racine.craigslist.org/bik/d/1950s-black-and-cream-schwinn/6630887013.html
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/d/1949-autocycle-like-on/6629939736.html
https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/d/wards-hawthorne-monark-silver/6635123953.html
https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/bik/d/antique-roadmaster-mens/6621633259.html
https://charlotte.craigslist.org/bik/d/vintage-assorted-bikes/6603502287.html
https://dayton.craigslist.org/bik/d/vintage-1953-schwinn-panther/6634344685.html
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/d/vintage-schwinn/6634965210.html
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/bik/d/mens-26in-shelby-vintage/6632671516.html
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/d/53-vintage-girls-bike-western/6636243924.html
https://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/bik/d/1949-jc-higgins-antique/6625517806.html


----------



## Bajaway (Jul 9, 2018)

This list was phenomenal thank you so much thank you again


----------



## 40ford (Jul 9, 2018)

40ford said:


> https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/bik/d/vintage-bicycle-sale-in-keizer/6634504401.html
> https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/d/rare-vintage-hiawatha-great/6635639198.html
> https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/bik/d/rat-rod-hawthorne/6631087736.html
> https://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/bik/d/vintage-antique-hiawatha-tank/6626467559.html
> ...


----------



## 40ford (Jul 9, 2018)

Your welcome if your looking for a bike that wont break the bank I suggest checking this list before these links expire. There are some good bikes here.


----------

